# How to wear the pump



## Natalie123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi all, having got my pump yesterday, other than clipping it on my trouser pocket or belt I don't know what to do with it. It comes with a couple of pouches, but I have tried them out and none of them are particularly comfortable or discrete! I wear a lot of dresses and skirts and I assumed there would be something for that but there isn't. Also, the pump is bulkier than I expected and so doesn't seem to fit in / on my bra which was something I was told I could do. Do you have any suggestions? It is a Roche Accu-Chek Combo.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jan 10, 2012)

I do wonder how people are able to put them in their bra's something I can't do either

My pump mainly sits of my waistband of my jeans,  I don't do skirts only have one dress hanging in my wardrobe (my wedding dress) but I do find that people don't take a blind bit of notice of it, sitting on my waistband on my hip..

But for skirts and dresses (more so with dresses if you've got the combo remote as well) baby socks make ideal pouches sewn inside of the garment..

Dresses again, have you got one of the skins for the pump and land yard, I find this useful when doing dog training for tucking under my top out of the way...

There's many items such as phone/camera cases etc that can be turned into a more fashionable or convenient holder for the pump


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 10, 2012)

Medtronic do an actual bra clip/pouch thing which I'm sure would fit all pumps as they are all pretty much the same.

Also have you thought about a spibelt.   They were initially designed for runners to hold things ie mobile, keys etc but 100's now where them for pumps.   They brought out a pump spibelt but the normal ones are just perfect.   They sit against you snuggly but don't hurt.

This is the original site for them in the USA 

http://www.spibelt.com/spibelt.php

However one of my friends from CWD started up Funky Pumpers and she now is the UK seller of spibelts.   

http://www.funkypumpers.com/

If you look down the left you will see spibelts.

She also does thigh belts.  I think the one shown is in leopard print but I think you can choose what style.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 10, 2012)

Pumping insulin also offers these suggestions for use with dresses etc (no idea if they are any use!):


Clip inside clothing (so only the clip shows outside)
Wear cycle shorts beneath skirt/dress and clip to that
Safety pin/sew baby sock inside clothing
Clip to garter belt/underwear
Pass cannula through hole in dress pocket to conceal tubing
Strap to thigh/calf with elasticated bandage/tubigrip

There are others but the list in there is HUGE!


----------



## Natalie123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks all!


----------



## rachelha (Jan 10, 2012)

Natalie123 said:


> Thanks all!


Natalie,  
I am not well enough endowed to put a pump in my bra, it is blatantly obvious I have something down there.  

With skirts I have just been wearing it in a spibelt type thing on my waist.  I bought an insulin pouch from an American website as the designs on most of the funky pumpers ones are for kids.  

I have not actually had a night out since I got the pump yet, not sure what I would do then (apart from faint at the fact I am acutally going out)


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 10, 2012)

rachelha said:


> Natalie,
> I am not well enough endowed to put a pump in my bra, it is blatantly obvious I have something down there.
> 
> With skirts I have just been wearing it in a spibelt type thing on my waist.  I bought an insulin pouch from an American website as the designs on most of the funky pumpers ones are for kids.
> ...



We bought about three spibelts from Funky Pumpers and they do plain black and also plain black with a coloured zip.  They do quite a few adults ones now.  She expands her range quite a lot.  Worth a look anyway.


----------



## rachelha (Jan 10, 2012)

Adrienne said:


> We bought about three spibelts from Funky Pumpers and they do plain black and also plain black with a coloured zip.  They do quite a few adults ones now.  She expands her range quite a lot.  Worth a look anyway.



This is the website I got my pouch from.
http://www.pumpwearinc.com/pumpshop/index.php?pg=2&l=product_list&c=132

I have also found this one, which has some interesting stuff, but i am not sure if they do delivery to the UK.
http://www.tandjdesign.com/products.html

I have a black spibelt from Funky Pumpers too, essential with black work trousers.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 10, 2012)

There's also stripykat http://www.stripykat.com/ which is run by Tim's partner (from Shoot up or Put up) whose also an occasional poster here.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 10, 2012)

Natalie - have you got a 'skin' for your pump or just the truly awful hard perspex doings with the enormous peg on the back?  For those who don't know this all adds tremendously to the depth of the pump, causing me to walk into doors, walls, wasbasins in fact anything.  And it all digs in you esp driving.  And furthermore despite its beefiness - the peg doesn't latch on to synthetic fabrics at all well - so clipped to the waistband of a pair of polyester trousers, when you go to the loo the pump falls off 9 times out of 10.  It also jumps off waistbands when you exert the pressure of eg sitting down.  Pathetic.

The skin has a very flat clip (detachable) made out of the same soft material and it's far superior.

I got the skin free, also a pair of Rosemary Conley scales.  Had to fill in a form for the scales but the skin, you had to ring Roche.  Although Rugby DSN's have (or did have) a stash of em in various colours anyway.  If you didn't get one just ring Roche.


----------



## Natalie123 (Jan 10, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Natalie - have you got a 'skin' for your pump or just the truly awful hard perspex doings with the enormous peg on the back?  For those who don't know this all adds tremendously to the depth of the pump, causing me to walk into doors, walls, wasbasins in fact anything.  And it all digs in you esp driving.  And furthermore despite its beefiness - the peg doesn't latch on to synthetic fabrics at all well - so clipped to the waistband of a pair of polyester trousers, when you go to the loo the pump falls off 9 times out of 10.  It also jumps off waistbands when you exert the pressure of eg sitting down.  Pathetic.
> 
> The skin has a very flat clip (detachable) made out of the same soft material and it's far superior.
> 
> I got the skin free, also a pair of Rosemary Conley scales.  Had to fill in a form for the scales but the skin, you had to ring Roche.  Although Rugby DSN's have (or did have) a stash of em in various colours anyway.  If you didn't get one just ring Roche.


Thanks Jenny, I haven't got one. I'm using a soft black one which is supposed to be used at night with a soft belt thing. But it attaches to a  normal belt ok and is much smaller than the hard plastic thing - and yes, they are uncomfortable aren't they?!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 10, 2012)

Would that be the 'suede' one Natalie? - I've two of them, black & white.  And a white material one supposed to hang off your bra - it's awful.

I think the peeps who say they wear em in their bras must be deformed.  Where do they sell bras with one cup bigger than the other anyway? I'd need one B and one D instead of 2 B cups!! 

By the way, sometime tomorrow or Weds  (every 2 days, or three?  I do two, don't want any more lipos, TY) you have to post and tell us how long it took you to change your first set.  No prizes unless you take longer than a Researcher I happen to know, at a certain Uni Med School ........


----------



## Natalie123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep, that would be the seude one. Yeah, the bra one isn't very good, I look like I have square boobs if I put it in my bra and if I hang it in the middle ... well it doesn't look too great!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 10, 2012)

No - growth on ribcage time!  LOL


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 10, 2012)

I wear mine in my bra usually, but in the middle between my breasts. Although this only works if I'm wearing a bra that has a reasonable size middle part, more sports bra style. 

Alternatively I wear it in my jeans pocket. I don't like clipping it to waitband or belt as I always walk into things and don't want to scratch it


----------



## shiv (Jan 10, 2012)

I know a couple of Combo users who put their pumps in their bras, but in the bit under your arm. Not sure if it's an option for you or not but didn't see anyone else suggest it so thought I would throw it out there!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 10, 2012)

That's another thing I like about the skin Nikki - whilst you don't want to be battering your pump any more than occasionally, the skin does offer it some protection!!


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 11, 2012)

trophywench said:


> That's another thing I like about the skin Nikki - whilst you don't want to be battering your pump any more than occasionally, the skin does offer it some protection!!



I might get in contact with the Animas rep and see what she can send me. I have got a leather pouch for it but the fit is so tight that I don't like using it. I rubber skin type cover might suit me better


----------



## Monica (Jan 11, 2012)

Carol puts hers in her bra (middle) too. She's quite well endowed , so it doesn't show. She has a skin for protection, but it makes her boobies too sweaty, so she doesn't have it on. I suggested a phone sock, but she doesn't want one.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 11, 2012)

sofaraway said:


> I might get in contact with the Animas rep and see what she can send me. I have got a leather pouch for it but the fit is so tight that I don't like using it. I rubber skin type cover might suit me better



I found a ?2.50 m/phone case in morrisons. It's called travel additions. Pump fits in it very snuggly has a velcro strap so can be hung from bra if so desired or can use the belt loop on the back of it.


----------



## Monica (Jan 11, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I found a ?2.50 m/phone case in morrisons. It's called travel additions. Pump fits in it very snuggly has a velcro strap so can be hung from bra if so desired or can use the belt loop on the back of it.



Oh I wonder if Carol would like one


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 11, 2012)

Monica said:


> Oh I wonder if Carol would like one



well theres a good choice of colours........ black or black 
For puting in bra might be a bit to bulky but hanging down is fine.
If carol would rather have pump in bra has a baby sock been tried?


----------



## Monica (Jan 11, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> well theres a good choice of colours........ black or black
> For puting in bra might be a bit to bulky but hanging down is fine.
> If carol would rather have pump in bra has a baby sock been tried?



No, same as phone sock - not interested. Maybe I should make her.......


----------



## trophywench (Jan 11, 2012)

Well if she's comfy as she is, why change it?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 12, 2012)

I also wear skirts a lot and I recently purchased the Diabetic Spibelt from funkypumpers. It is amazing, and hardly noticeable worn low on the waist with a top pulled over it. It also means you can take the annoying clip off the pump!


----------

